# Closed Threads?



## Mobius Rex (Jan 19, 2006)

Just wondering; why would a thread be closed before it's gotten any replies?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 19, 2006)

Because the content might have violated the board rules.


----------



## fryke (Jan 19, 2006)

Or because a user posted actually two times the same thread, maybe in different forums. Have a link, so we could maybe look at it?


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 19, 2006)

> Have a link, so we could maybe look at it?


Yeah, this one:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=266835


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 19, 2006)

My guess is that the question has been answered several hundred times already, and the user didn't bother to do a search first.

For example, it's been discussed in relative detail already in this thread:

http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256951


----------



## fryke (Jan 19, 2006)

Yep, this was probably the case. I guess a moderator has closed the thread and informed the user on where to find a thread about it or how to use search. Teaching users how _not_ to create yet-another-thread-about-the-same-old-things can be a tiresome process.  For me, the worst are all those who have a problem, panic, search the world for a forum, find ours and create a question thread in the HOWTO forum. I always imagine those thinking: "Yeah, howto. That's exactly what I need. It fits me perfectly. Howto solve my problem..."


----------

